# Portuguese guitar WHERE TO BUY



## Necky379 (May 16, 2008)

anyone know any manufacturers of these? i saw a video on youtube of some prof. playing one and i'd like to aquire one just to dick around on.



found it on ebay, also found something called a Baglama, this guy shreds on one :


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 17, 2008)

Baglama is a Turkish instrument.You can get a "elctro" one with X2Ns in it...It's called Saz too ,so don't get confused


----------



## rasav (May 17, 2008)

It's NOT a baglama. 
The second instrument IS a baglama. 

First place to check for ethnic instruments is Lark in the Morning 

I know what the first instrument is but the brain cell that previously held that information is now being to used remember my password to playboy grannies.


----------



## jdunnet (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a portuguese guitaro similar to the one in the u-tube video.
The one I own was made by *Santos & Silva Vieira* of Lisboa, Portugal.
I recently *googled* the makers, however, my security software strongly advised me not to open the web site due to recent malware activity associated with the site. 
According the the original manufacture's label on the inside of the guitaro, the business started in 1909. The phone number listed is Liboa 2492.

There is a vintage guitar shop in Enfield, NH who has one for sale. 
Might want to check it out. www.bearhollowvintageguitars.com 

good luck


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input man, really. 

It's just that this thread is about two years old.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 7, 2010)

Reminds me of the Bazouki


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 10, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Reminds me of the Bazouki



Its "Bouzouki"

Also in greece baglamas is a different instrument,looks like a small greek bouzouki

http://www.artsound.gr/catalog/images/mp1.jpg

and a regular greek bouzouki

http://www.easypedia.gr/el/images/shared/a/aa/Bouzouki_001.jpg

(there are also versions with 3 double strings)

Generally as far as i've seen,due to all these instruments come from the east,you may see different variations.I'm a greek guy and the greek bouzouki and baglamas look like the above pics.Iin other countries a baglama may be the instrument in the second vid (don't forget for example the irish bouzouki too)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll take the chance to post a clip of one of the most astonishing Portuguese guitar players to have ever lived, Carlos Paredes (RIP):


It's a lovely instrument indeed.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the sound of the guitar...it reminds me so much of my country...Man..It´s hard to be away for so long...I miss Bairro Alto... : )

Try this website.

Portuguese Guitarra for Sale


----------



## joetonedeaf (Apr 25, 2010)

You can buy a guitarra from Ron Fernandez at Fernandez Music Home Pag



Necky379 said:


> anyone know any manufacturers of these? i saw a video on youtube of some prof. playing one and i'd like to aquire one just to dick around on.
> 
> http://www.fernandezmusic.com/


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 25, 2010)

joetonedeaf said:


> You can buy a guitarra from Ron Fernandez at Fernandez Music Home Pag
> 
> http://www.fernandezmusic.com/



Hi Ron Fernandez!


----------



## whisper (Apr 25, 2010)

I would mos def check the lark in the morning site, if you don't see it - email them about it.


----------

